# Meister der Lehren



## Ghost305 (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo, also wie schon im Titel gesagt wurde geht es um den Erfolg Meister der Lehren...
Und nun zu meiner Frage...Mir fehlen im moment noch genau 12 Quests auf Kalimdor bis ich den ganzen Spaß abgeschlossen habe...aber das ist nebensächlich...es geht darum das ich auf der Suche nach einem Addon ist das sämtliche Quests wieder hervorrufen kann...sowas wie AckiesRecipelist das einem anzeigt welche Rezepte man noch nicht gelernt hat..soetwas suche ich für die Quests...ein Addon das mir zeigt welche quests ich noch NICHT abgeschlossen habe...soetwas macht questhelper usw zwar alles...aber das ganze zählt erst ab dem installieren und den Quests die man danach absolviert hat..es kann mir also nicht mehr sagen welche Quests ich damals gemacht habe und welche nicht...fals da jemand irgend ein Addon kennt würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir den Bamen verraten könntet...ich bin nämlich ziemlich ratlos wo die 12 quests noch sein könnten...habe bereits alles abgeritten..

MFG


----------



## Morcan (9. Februar 2009)

Wie soll ein Addon bitte herausfinden welche Quests du bereits absolviert hast?


----------



## Solaron (9. Februar 2009)

oben an der minimap gibt es ein tool da kannste ganz prima nach niedrigstufigen Q suchen wenn de dran vorbei reitest/fliegst


----------



## Larmina (9. Februar 2009)

Ghost305 schrieb:


> Hallo, also wie schon im Titel gesagt wurde geht es um den Erfolg Meister der Lehren...
> Und nun zu meiner Frage...Mir fehlen im moment noch genau 12 Quests auf Kalimdor bis ich den ganzen Spaß abgeschlossen habe...aber das ist nebensächlich...es geht darum das ich auf der Suche nach einem Addon ist das sämtliche Quests wieder hervorrufen kann...sowas wie AckiesRecipelist das einem anzeigt welche Rezepte man noch nicht gelernt hat..soetwas suche ich für die Quests...ein Addon das mir zeigt welche quests ich noch NICHT abgeschlossen habe...soetwas macht questhelper usw zwar alles...aber das ganze zählt erst ab dem installieren und den Quests die man danach absolviert hat..es kann mir also nicht mehr sagen welche Quests ich damals gemacht habe und welche nicht...fals da jemand irgend ein Addon kennt würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir den Bamen verraten könntet...ich bin nämlich ziemlich ratlos wo die 12 quests noch sein könnten...habe bereits alles abgeritten..
> 
> MFG


So ein addon gibts soweit ich weiß leider nicht, ich vermute auch, dass das technisch recht unmöglich wäre, da Ackis Recipe List ja erkennen kann was du an Skills in deinem Beruf hast und dann halt ausrechnet was noch fehlt aber welche Quests du gemacht hast wird ja nicht so gut erkennbar festgehalten


----------



## ciaz (9. Februar 2009)

ARL scannt die Rezepte aus einer VORHANDENEN Liste (du musst das Berufsfenster offen haben). Wo soll ein Questaddon bitte ablesen koennen, ob du Quest x y schon gemacht hast? Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre von Lvl 1 an ein Addon zu nutzen, welches deine absolvierten Quests aufzeichnet und seperat die Daten in einer Textfile auf deiner Platte abspeichert. Hier ist mir aber auch keins bekannt.

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...58017&sid=3 hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (9. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> So ein addon gibts soweit ich weiß leider nicht, ich vermute auch, dass das technisch recht unmöglich wäre, da Ackis Recipe List ja erkennen kann was du an Skills in deinem Beruf hast und dann halt ausrechnet was noch fehlt aber welche Quests du gemacht hast wird ja nicht so gut erkennbar festgehalten



Sollte es aber.. den sind wir mal ehrlich. Wen nervt es nicht auch... ich hab zb 2 Monate nach der letzten Schergrat Quest gesucht.. abgeflogen wie doof. Irgendwann durch Zufall hab ich sie dann gefunden


----------



## Iwarsnet (9. Februar 2009)

einfach bei der minimap niedrigstufige quests auswählen und nochmal abreiten... allerdings könnten es auch quests sein die durch gegenstände gestartet werden, die von bestimmten npcs gedropt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (9. Februar 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Sollte es aber.. den sind wir mal ehrlich. Wen nervt es nicht auch... ich hab zb 2 Monate nach der letzten Schergrat Quest gesucht.. abgeflogen wie doof. Irgendwann durch Zufall hab ich sie dann gefunden.
> 
> Das nervigste ist einfach das Low Quests in der Minimap nicht mehr angezeigt werden. Ich will nicht wissen wieviele Quests man verpasst nur weil man sie nicht sieht oder es unerkennbar ist. Erst ein Mouseover verrät meist das der Q-Geber noch was hat.
> 
> Wenn Blizz also schon so gut ist solch sinnlose Achievments einzubauen, dann sollten sie auch das System ordentlich dafür abstimmen.


Öhm... seit Wotlk kann man sich lowlevel quests auf der Minimap anzeigen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (9. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Öhm... seit Wotlk kann man sich lowlevel quests auf der Minimap anzeigen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grad gelesen... wusste ich auch noch nicht. Schön das sie wirklich dran gedacht haben. Denn bisher ging es ja nicht ^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (9. Februar 2009)

hier stand mist.


----------



## Tharion der Taure (9. Februar 2009)

Iwarsnet schrieb:


> einfach bei der minimap niedrigstufige quests auswählen und nochmal abreiten...


Genial, ich glaube nicht, dass der TE davon wusste, danke!


----------



## Larmina (9. Februar 2009)

Iwarsnet schrieb:


> einfach bei der minimap niedrigstufige quests auswählen und nochmal abreiten...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf da mal an und dann lies den Post vom TE...


----------



## Ghost305 (9. Februar 2009)

ich weiß schon das man das blöde niedrigstufige quests finden anamchen kann...aber kalimdor ist groß...und wenn man pech hat und nen meter zuweit entfernt ist werden die quests einem auch nicht dort angezeigt...was ich allerdings nichtwusste dank diesem forum post oben...das auch kontinentübergreifende quests zählen...dann muss ich anscheinend auch nochmal die kompletten östlichen königreiche abgrasen und quests suchen....dazu kommen noch die ganzen droppenden quests...
Kennt da jemand eine Seite wo die ganzen droppenden quests aufgeführt sind?


----------



## Ollimua (9. Februar 2009)

Es gibt eine Möglichkeit, allerdings ist es dafür mittlerweile sicher zu spät. und zwar zeigt MobMap an, welche Quests du schon gemacht hast. Allerdings musst du dabei MobMap von Anfang an am Laufen haben, da er natürlich nur die Quests zählt, die du erledigt hast, während es lief. 

Gruß


----------



## Blooddrainer (9. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Öhm... seit Wotlk kann man sich lowlevel quests auf der Minimap anzeigen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das geht schon weitaus länger als dem start von wotlk , nämlich schon mindestens 9 monate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber das nur so nebenbei ^_^


----------



## Galjun (9. Februar 2009)

gibt kein addon dafür


----------



## Rangekiller (9. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Öhm... seit Wotlk kann man sich lowlevel quests auf der Minimap anzeigen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




geht aber schon länger.
glaube als zul aman kam, da kam das zusammen mit den briefkasten AH usw anzeigen lassen

BTT: tjoa glaube auch eher weniger dasses son addon gibt, habe auch mal überlegt dieses achievment zu machen aber ich wüsst jetz net wie man dir helfen kann, musst eig echt nochma alles abklappern, mögliche questitems aus dungeons, vllt auch raidqs?
hast du die berufeqs von angeln und kochen? 
dann gibts nochn paar qgeber die man nur als geist sehn kann, zb vorm mc und in tanaris

mfg


----------



## wardir (9. Februar 2009)

es kann hierfür kein Addon geben, da die Daten lediglich in der Datenbank von Blizzard gespeichert sind. Addon haben hierauf keinen Zugriff. 

Dann mal viel Glück/Spass beim suchen ;-)


----------



## FonKeY (9. Februar 2009)

Morcan schrieb:


> Wie soll ein Addon bitte herausfinden welche Quests du bereits absolviert hast?




das ist eine gute frage..noch nie von einem addon gehört das das kann


----------



## Lord Kain (9. Februar 2009)

Wie weiter oben schon geschrieben funzt das mit MobMap recht gut. Das Addon merkt sich was du schon gemacht hast und du kannst auch per Hand nachtragen welche Quests du vor der Installation bereits fertig hast. Also das was der TE sucht^^

mfg Lord Kain


----------



## Larmina (9. Februar 2009)

Rangekiller schrieb:


> musst eig echt nochma alles abklappern, mögliche questitems aus dungeons, vllt auch raidqs?


Instanz und Raidquests zählen soweit ich weiß da nicht dazu


----------



## Urengroll (9. Februar 2009)

Nimm dir Zeit und durchforste die Buffed Datenbank. Also an alles wirst du dich nicht mehr erinnern aber viele Quest kennt man ja vom Namen her oder man weiß, was dort droppt usw.............................^^


----------



## Gaiwain (9. Februar 2009)

... ein gutes Gedächtniss und in der Datenbank mal gebieteweise die Questbeschreibungen an-/durchlesen und bei Verdacht dort gezielt mal suchen ... das einzige was hilft.

Aber mal was anderes ... habe beim Ruffarmen festgestellt, das Quest, die ich definitiv beim leveln gemacht habe nun wieder als annehmbar gekennzeichnet sind ... habe mal aus Jux ein paar gemacht, weiß nun aber grad nicht, ob diese dann auch den Counter für den Erfolg hochticken lassen.

lg


----------



## Davatar (9. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Instanz und Raidquests zählen soweit ich weiß da nicht dazu


Die Quests, die Du ausserhalb annimmst und die Dich in die Instanz schicken, um dort was zu erledigen und draussen dann wieder abzugeben zählen.
Die Quests, die Du innerhalb der Instanz annimmst und dort auch abgibst zählen nicht.
Ob die Quests, die Du innerhalb der Instanz annimmst und ausserhalb abgibst zählen weiss ich nicht, glaub ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Dalmus (9. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ob die Quests, die Du innerhalb der Instanz annimmst und ausserhalb abgibst zählen weiss ich nicht, glaub ich aber auch nicht.


Gestern wurde eine solche Quest bei mir gezählt.
"Schurkerei in der tiefschwarzen Grotte" hieß sie glaub ich.


----------



## _Raziel_ (9. Februar 2009)

Jupp, seit Blizzard die benötigten Quests für die Lehren immer mal wieder runterschraubt, kann es vorkommen, dass Quests, die man definitiv gemacht hat, wieder neu annehmbar gekennzeichnet sind... Keine Ahnung, was Blizzard da verbockt hat. Da sie jedoch wieder als normale abgeschlossenen Quest zählen ist es mir definitiv egal... Also psssssssssssst!!!!!

Zum Problem selber:
Wie bereits festgehalten wurde, sind die absolvierten Quests lediglich in der Datenbank von Blizzard gespeichert. Und Blizzard wird sich hüten, die Zugangsdaten dazu freizugeben. Man kann also nur hoffen, dass Blizzard irgendwann Erbarmen hat und selber dafür sorgt, dass uns fehlende Quests angezeigt werden.
Bei mir wars damals übrigens in Nagrand die Tante beim Nesingwary Lager die ich Wochenlang gesucht hab...

Hilfe findet man übrigens wie auch schon erwähnt über die Minimap-Suchfunktion 'Niedrigstufige Quests anzeigen'. Damit werden alle "!" angezeigt.
Für die Drop-Quests solltet ihr eigentlich hier auf der "Buffed.de"-Datenbank einige Einträge finden, soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## Tekli (24. April 2010)

*EveryQuest*

heißt das addon das zeigt dir fast alle quest in dem Gebiet an.
wenn du alle angezeigten gemacht hast dann hast du auch den titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin selbst träger des Titels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg 


Tekli


----------



## Laengischlaengi (24. April 2010)

Mit MobMap funzt das einwandfrei. Weil MobMap wenn richtig eingestellt auf die jeweilige Serverdatenbank zugreift. Also kannst du dir jede Quest anzeigen lassen die es in einem Gebiet gibt. Ob nur Alli/Horde Quest, nach Level, alles. Auch die nicht abgeschlossenen bzw abgeschlossenen Quests.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Tekli schrieb:


> *EveryQuest*
> 
> heißt das addon das zeigt dir fast alle quest in dem Gebiet an.
> wenn du alle angezeigten gemacht hast dann hast du auch den titel
> ...



Glückwunsch. Mit deinem ersten Post hier in diesem Forum hast du 
1. Einen 1 Jahr alten Thread ausgegraben und
2. Nur in der Schriftgrösse 7 Geschrieben
Dafür gibt es einen grossen Applaus von mir!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balfragor (24. April 2010)

EveryQuest kannst du mit Blizzards Datenbanken synchronisieren. Dann zeigt es dir an, welche Quests du schon erledigt hast und welche noch offen sind.

eid: Oh, das ist ja schon was her, dass die Frage gestellt wurde&#8230;


----------



## Cali75 (24. April 2010)

Hi, ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem als Alli in Kalimdor. Jetzt steh ich bei 297/300. und mit ein paar Quests in AQ wird sich das lösen lassen. Hast du all die Quests in HdZ und vor allem Silithius gemacht? Auch diese unsäglichen Versorgungs- und Kampfeinsätze? Dann sollte es was werden. 

Ansonsten Suche nach Low-Quests einstellen und durch die Gegend reiten - hat Wunder gewirkt, da ich vor allem in Desolace noch versteckte Questgeber gefunden habe. 




Das wird schon, Kopf hoch


----------



## Imanewbie (24. April 2010)

Ich habs so gemacht:

Mit ein Gebiet raus gesucht, auf buffed gegangen die ganzen Quests des Gebietes durchgegangen und auch gleich abgeritten (mit niedrigstufier Quest an). Hab für den Erfolg dann ca. 2 Wochen gebraucht.

Zu empfehlen T0.5 Quest reihe, Düsterbruch Quests, (auch auf den anderen Kontinent gibt es Quests die für Kalimdor Zählen).

mfg


----------



## The-Quila (24. April 2010)

das addon das du suchst heißt EVERYQUEST


----------



## Hank Smith (24. April 2010)

[Edit] Ok, Addon wurde genannt, gibnt es also doch, Super. =)



Larmina schrieb:


> So ein addon gibts soweit ich weiß leider nicht, ich vermute auch, dass das technisch recht unmöglich wäre, da Ackis Recipe List ja erkennen kann was du an Skills in deinem Beruf hast und dann halt ausrechnet was noch fehlt aber welche Quests du gemacht hast wird ja nicht so gut erkennbar festgehalten



Bekannt ist mir so ein addon auch nioch nicht, und ich glaube das es noch keiner umgesetzt hat.

aber ganz ehrlich? Warum soll das unmöglich sein? WoW Selber merkt sich ja auch was du gemacht hast und was nicht. Du kannst z.B. bei den Notsignalgeberquests auch einen GM fragen welche du gemacht hast und welche nicht.

Ein Buffedmoderator hat das auch mal in der Buffed Show erwähnt das er (oder einer seiner Kollegen) an sowas sitzen. Weiss aber nicht mehr wann das war und vor allem wer das war.


----------



## MaexxDesign (3. September 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Mit deinem ersten Post hier in diesem Forum hast du
> 1. Einen 1 Jahr alten Thread ausgegraben und
> 2. Nur in der Schriftgrösse 7 Geschrieben
> Dafür gibt es einen grossen Applaus von mir!



Er hat all den Lesern hier damit sehr geholfen !
Daumen hoch !


----------



## Azorian (3. September 2010)

Unterstützt Mob Map diese Funktion nicht die komplette Questliste abzufragen?


----------



## Greav (3. September 2010)

wowhead.com

da anmelden son tool runterladen das scannt deinen Char durch und du kannst auf wowhead.cm gucken welche q du schon gemacht hast und welche noch offen sind (dasn extra programm was neben wow läuft).


----------



## Atak (3. September 2010)

every quest funzt auch wunderbar


----------



## Shaila (3. September 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Mit deinem ersten Post hier in diesem Forum hast du
> 1. Einen 1 Jahr alten Thread ausgegraben und
> 2. Nur in der Schriftgrösse 7 Geschrieben
> Dafür gibt es einen grossen Applaus von mir!



Lass mich raten, hätte er einen neuen Thread eröffnet, hättest du auf einen Bestehenden wie diesen verlinkt, nicht wahr ?


----------



## Solostraran (24. September 2010)

Ich häng' mich hier mal ran.

Ich will die Zeit bis Cata mit MdL verbringen. BC: Done, Nordend: Done.

Kalimdor fehlen mir etwas über 200, Königreiche noch ziemlich genau 300 Quests.

Hier wurde jetzt u.a. auf Everyquest verwiesen. Hat da jemand mittlerweile Erfahrungen mit und mag die teilen? Wie sieht das aus, wenn ich das jetzt erst installiere, ist der Status aller Quests erst mal 'unbekannt' ? Muss ich alle Questgeber abgrasen?

Auf wowhead kann ich mir zwar die Quests je Gebiet anzeigen, ein Tool oder ähnliches sehe ich da aber nicht :-|


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. September 2010)

Ich denke mal, EveryQuest nutz die gleiche LUA-Funktion wie MobMap auch und fragt den Server auf abgeschlossene Quests ab.


----------



## The Scryer (24. September 2010)

Ghost305 schrieb:


> Hallo, also wie schon im Titel gesagt wurde geht es um den Erfolg Meister der Lehren...
> Und nun zu meiner Frage...Mir fehlen im moment noch genau 12 Quests auf Kalimdor bis ich den ganzen Spaß abgeschlossen habe...aber das ist nebensächlich...es geht darum das ich auf der Suche nach einem Addon ist das sämtliche Quests wieder hervorrufen kann...sowas wie AckiesRecipelist das einem anzeigt welche Rezepte man noch nicht gelernt hat..soetwas suche ich für die Quests...ein Addon das mir zeigt welche quests ich noch NICHT abgeschlossen habe...soetwas macht questhelper usw zwar alles...aber das ganze zählt erst ab dem installieren und den Quests die man danach absolviert hat..es kann mir also nicht mehr sagen welche Quests ich damals gemacht habe und welche nicht...fals da jemand irgend ein Addon kennt würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir den Bamen verraten könntet...ich bin nämlich ziemlich ratlos wo die 12 quests noch sein könnten...habe bereits alles abgeritten..
> 
> MFG




MobMap zeigt dir welche Quests du bereits gemacht hast. Wenn es dir nicht anzeigt kannst du selbst die liste der Quests durchgehen und sie abhacken.


----------



## Grrhh (24. September 2010)

Everyquest weiss welche Quests Du schon gemacht hast.
Es gibt eine übersichtliche Liste pro Gebiet in der alle erledigten Quests als grün markierst sind, der Rest weiss => Einfach Questname bei buffed eingeben und Du weisst Bescheid.

Zusätzlich gibt es ja auch noch Everyquestfinder, in Verbindung mit Handynotes werden Dir dann sogar die Questgeber auf der Karte angezeigt.

/Winken


----------



## Dark_Lady (24. September 2010)

Um mal von der Add-on Diskussion wegzukommen - hat jemand nen heissen Tipp, welche Q-Reihen, in den östlichen Starten und dann hinterher nach Kalimdor rüber gehen und da dann zählen - mir fehlen in Kalimdor nur noch 11 Quests - und alle Q-Geber, die Mobmap mir anzeigt, haben keine aktuellen Q's für mich - und Silithus die Logistikeinsätze zählen irgendwie nicht, zumindest werden mir die net angerechnet...


----------



## Bombort (24. September 2010)

Hast du schon die T0,5 Quest gemacht? Das sind einige die da folgen. Und dann wär da noch "Linken" im Ungorokrater. Da gibts im Südosten einen Tümpel an dem ein Floß liegt da kriegt man auch Quests. glaube die Reihe da umfasst 13 Quests


----------



## Versace83 (24. September 2010)

Ich hab gestern das oestliche Koenigreich abgeschlossen und mit Kalimdor angefangen... dass es hier um einiges knackiger wird wurde ja schon oft geschrieben. Daher ein kleiner Tipp fuer ein paar Extra Quests auf dem Loremaster Konto: die Prequests fuer Cataclysm zaehlen auch fuer den Loremaster of Kalimdor Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (24. September 2010)

ich hab meinen MdL damals mit Carbonite gemacht, einfach Questgeber anzeigen lassen und los gehts.


----------



## Osric (24. September 2010)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> Um mal von der Add-on Diskussion wegzukommen - hat jemand nen heissen Tipp, welche Q-Reihen, in den östlichen Starten und dann hinterher nach Kalimdor rüber gehen und da dann zählen - mir fehlen in Kalimdor nur noch 11 Quests - und alle Q-Geber, die Mobmap mir anzeigt, haben keine aktuellen Q's für mich - und Silithus die Logistikeinsätze zählen irgendwie nicht, zumindest werden mir die net angerechnet...



Ich nehme jetzt mal an, dass du auf Allianzseite spielst.

Schalte am besten die Anzeige für niedrigstufige Quests ein und reite mal SW und IF ab, ebenso mal in BootyBay vorbei gucken.

Es gibt einige Questreihen die starten in SW und schicken dich ins Steinkrallengebirge und von da aus wieder zurück.

In den Düstermarschen ist im s-w ein neuer Knotenpunkt mit Quests und Flugpunkt implementiert worden. Nat Pagle hat auch einige Quests - hast du in ZG den Angelerfolg schon gemacht?

Ich hab den Erfolg damals mit Carbonite gemacht - da hab ich mir alle Questgeber anzeigen lassen und habe die Stück für Stück abgegrast - teilweise umsonst, wenn die nur Folgequests vergeben haben. Das letzte Quest für Kalimdor hab ich beim Angellehrer in IF bekommen - der hat mich zu Nat Pagle geschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Warte doch bis Cata, da kommen genug neue Quests hinzu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caitin (24. September 2010)

Solostraran schrieb:


> Ich häng' mich hier mal ran.
> 
> Ich will die Zeit bis Cata mit MdL verbringen. BC: Done, Nordend: Done.
> 
> ...



Everyquest gleicht das ja sauber mit dem Server ab.

Dann sind die "erledigten" drin grün, die anderen weiss. auf buffed kann man fein gegen prüfen und ggf. den Queststarter suchen.. Aktuell brauche ich noch 50 in den östlichen und 140 auf Kalimdor.. auch ich empfehle hier die t 0,5 questreihe !! auch im Arathi bzw. vor der Sholomance gibt es einige quests, die man aber nur sieht, wenn man die "spektrale essenz" angelegt hat...

Caitin


----------



## madmurdock (24. September 2010)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> Um mal von der Add-on Diskussion wegzukommen - hat jemand nen heissen Tipp, welche Q-Reihen, in den östlichen Starten und dann hinterher nach Kalimdor rüber gehen und da dann zählen - mir fehlen in Kalimdor nur noch 11 Quests - und alle Q-Geber, die Mobmap mir anzeigt, haben keine aktuellen Q's für mich - und Silithus die Logistikeinsätze zählen irgendwie nicht, zumindest werden mir die net angerechnet...



Hast du schon die AQ Reihe gemacht? Zwar brauchst du fuer die Raidinis und 4, 5 Outdoorbosse teils 1 bis 3 Helfer, wenn du nicht gerade ICC equippter Blood DK Tank bzw ne Healklasse bist. Ansonsten Diremaul Qs, Maraudon Qs, die Hakkar Pre (fuerht nach lbrs), T0,5 Reihe (muesste in IF starten bei so ner Frau in der Koenigshalle) usw. Da ich natuerlich nicht weiss, was du alles gemacht hast und deine Map mit nem Addon nicht einsehen kann, kann ich dir natuerlich spezifischere Tipps nicht geben bis auf "Hidden Quests" Threads. Gibts sogar im Deutschen Wow Forum.

Als ich das damals gemacht habe, gabs solche Addons noch nicht mal, da man den Server net nach absolvierten Qs abfragen konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thomas h. (24. September 2010)

es gibt ein add-on, welches da "everyquest" heisst. kann man bei course downloaden.
dann den questlog starten (nach install und aktivierung) und oben links im questlogfenster hast du dann ein kleinen button "EQ".
den anklicken, einstellungen vornehmen, einen abgleich mit dem server starten - und schon werden dir alle quests aufgelistet - zum einen die offenen und die schon erledigten. dann einfach bei buffed in der questdatenbank schauen, welche quests das sind bzw. wo der questgeber steht (manchmal lassen auch mobs questgegenstände fallen) und auf gehts.
kleiner tip, in desolace gibts ein paar "versteckte" quests.
es gibt in desolace zwei verfeindete klans, einmal den gelkisklan und den magramklan.
von beiden kann man eine kleine questreihe annehmen - allerdings erst, wenn man freundlich ist.
das bedeutet, erst die mobs von dem einen klan umhauen, bis du beim anderen freundlich bist - dann die questreihe machen / danach umgekehrt. ist ein wenig zeitaufwendig.
viel erfolg


----------



## buffsplz (24. September 2010)

Da ich den Maisbären der Leeren kürzlich erst absolviert hab, kann ich dir sagen, dass es eine herbe Sucherei ist, auf Kalimdor. Ohne EyeryQuest und Mobmap, hätte das nicht geklappt. In Feralas gibts einige "nicht so gut auffindbare" Quest, in Feathermoon, Silithus, alles machen, dann auch mal wieder zu den Spots gehen, wo man vorher keine Q annehmen konnte, manchmal wird die Q erst später freigeschaltet, Die Goblins in Beutebucht und an der Illusionenrennbahn schicken einen hin und her.... 

Wie gesagt, ohne EveryQuest und stundenlanges umhergerenne für 3 Quests, wirds in Kalimdor nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. September 2010)

Mir persönlich hat die AQ-Questreihe geholfen. Diese brachte mir die letzten Quests ein.


----------



## Grrhh (24. September 2010)

Kalimdor Tips:

HDZ !!!, auch die BC Quests in den Höhlen der Zeit zählen für Kalimdor
Gelkisklan/Magramklan: Zentaurenrasse, in Desolace zu finden. Durch killen der jeweils anderen Fraktion steigt der Ruf und man kann in dem Gebiet nochmal 2x5 zusätzliche quests abschliessen.
Geheimtipp Brachland: Ziemlich viele Dropquests zu finden

/winken


----------



## Kamaji (24. September 2010)

EveryQuest, wobei es auch manche als fehlend anzeigen kann, obwohl du Sie schon gemacht hast..da ist dann en gutes Gedächtnis gefragt.


----------



## disco_0711 (24. September 2010)

mach doch einfach die aq eröffnungsquestreihe. Die AQ startet in Silitius (erste quest war glaub ich den kopf vom 2 boss aus blw).


----------



## Jinai (24. September 2010)

Carbonite zeigt dir die Quests an, die du noch machen kannst.
Bei der Q-Leiste einfach das gelbe Knöpfchen drücken und schon siehst du auf der Carbonitemap alles, was du noch erledigen kannst.



Hat bei mir wunderbar geklappt.


----------



## Lornorr (24. September 2010)

Ghost305 schrieb:


> Hallo, also wie schon im Titel gesagt wurde geht es um den Erfolg Meister der Lehren...
> Und nun zu meiner Frage...Mir fehlen im moment noch genau 12 Quests auf Kalimdor bis ich den ganzen Spaß abgeschlossen habe...aber das ist nebensächlich...es geht darum das ich auf der Suche nach einem Addon ist das sämtliche Quests wieder hervorrufen kann...sowas wie AckiesRecipelist das einem anzeigt welche Rezepte man noch nicht gelernt hat..soetwas suche ich für die Quests...ein Addon das mir zeigt welche quests ich noch NICHT abgeschlossen habe...soetwas macht questhelper usw zwar alles...aber das ganze zählt erst ab dem installieren und den Quests die man danach absolviert hat..es kann mir also nicht mehr sagen welche Quests ich damals gemacht habe und welche nicht...fals da jemand irgend ein Addon kennt würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir den Bamen verraten könntet...ich bin nämlich ziemlich ratlos wo die 12 quests noch sein könnten...habe bereits alles abgeritten..
> 
> MFG



ich hatte ein ähnliches problem... hab das dann auch gemacht, indem ich gebiet für gebiet abgelaufen bin mit den niedrigstufigen quests angezeigt.

was schnell übersehen wird: in azhara in der pampa stehen auch noch ein paar vereinzeltes quests herum. ist glaub ich ein goblin oder so...

außerdem gibts noch so eine längere questreihe. der typ steh beim übergang zwischen verwüstete lande und dem sumpf... die führt dich nochmal viel herum.

hast du schon die 3 dropquests mit den mechanischen hühnern gemacht (sind 3 eskortquests)? die droppen in feralas, tanaris und hinterland random. 

mehr fällt mir leider auch net mehr ein :-)

viel erfolg auf jeden fall weiterhin.


----------



## Dark_Lady (24. September 2010)

ok - hätte vielelicht sagen sollen, dass ich horde spiel...

Linken im Ungoro hab ich fertig, T0,5-Reihe fehlen mir diese dämlichen Armschienen der Furcht, dann komm ich da auch weiter, AQ bin ich auch bei, nervt mich aber tierisch... Die cata-Quest hab ich, hat mich auch richtig gefreut, dass die für den MdL zählten.

Und nein  - ich hab nicht die Absicht, mir zusätzlich zu Mobmap und Titan noch mehr Add-ons runterzuladen - ich spiel lieber ohne den ganzen Zusatzkrams...


----------



## b1sh0p (24. September 2010)

Morcan schrieb:


> Wie soll ein Addon bitte herausfinden welche Quests du bereits absolviert hast?



Mobmap hat eine Funktion, die sämtliche Quests in einem Gebiet anzeigt, mit der dazugehörigen Fraktion. Man kann zudem einen Abgleich mit dem Server machen, welche Quests man bereits abgeschlossen hat, diese werden dann ausgegraut. Hat mir bei dem Erfolg sehr geholfen.

Download findest du hier


----------



## DenniBoy16 (24. September 2010)

da gibts n nettes addon (benutze ich selber) das heist EveryQuest (>>LINK<<) da musste dann in den addon einstellungen auf importieren und dann auf veröffentlichen gehen (keine panik ... wird nix public) dann holt es sich deinen questverlauf und zeigt dann auch wenn du "/everyquest" eingibtst, alle quests an die es in jeder spielzone gibt (auch dungeons, berufsquests, wirklich ALLE) 
und jetzt die bombe: wenn du deinen verlauf importiert hast, zeift er dir sogar an welche fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider sind da auch viele qs drin, die nicht mehr gemacht werden können, aber sonst ... nette hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mief (24. September 2010)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> ok - hätte vielelicht sagen sollen, dass ich horde spiel...
> 
> Linken im Ungoro hab ich fertig, T0,5-Reihe fehlen mir diese dämlichen Armschienen der Furcht, dann komm ich da auch weiter, AQ bin ich auch bei, nervt mich aber tierisch... Die cata-Quest hab ich, hat mich auch richtig gefreut, dass die für den MdL zählten.


Hab den Meister der Lehren mit meinem Horde-Todesritter gemacht, d.h. keine T0,5-Questreihe. Von den AQ-Quests hab ich auch nichts gemacht. Cataclysm-Quests gab's auch noch nicht.

In den Höhlen der Zeit (Tanaris) je einmal Durnholde und den Morast machen, Quests zählen.
In Düsterbruch gibt's auch Quests! Im Westteil oberhalb von Warpzweig ist ein Geist, der einen Quest gibt. In DM-Nord nach einem Tributrun kann man die stehengelassenen Bosse anquatschen, die geben auch mindestens zwei Quests (die Säufer und einer der Hauptmänner, der einen nach DM-West schickt).
Höhle des Wehklagens oberhalb des Eingangs, innen beim Endboss droppt ein Questitem, das auch zwei oder drei Quests schwer ist.

Der Verteidigungsquest der Schiffbrüchigen im Osten von Aszhara zählt NICHT. Dafür bekommt man sogar GAR NICHTS. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swamplord (24. September 2010)

Klassenquests zählen glaub ich nicht für den Erfolg, also dürften die T 0,5 Quests nicht zählen


----------



## Andoral1990 (24. September 2010)

Morcan schrieb:


> Wie soll ein Addon bitte herausfinden welche Quests du bereits absolviert hast?



das wird irgendwo gespeichert... gms können das nämlich auch sehen....


als ich die quest erfolge gemacht hab hab ich in fast jedem gebiet von nordend und scherbenwelt nen gm genervt welche quests mir noch fehlen....und er konnte mir immer genau sagen welche noch offen waren....


----------



## Mief (24. September 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> das wird irgendwo gespeichert... gms können das nämlich auch sehen....
> 
> 
> als ich die quest erfolge gemacht hab hab ich in fast jedem gebiet von nordend und scherbenwelt nen gm genervt welche quests mir noch fehlen....und er konnte mir immer genau sagen welche noch offen waren....


Du hast auf einen Beitrag aus einer Zeit geantwortet (Feb 2009), als die Abfrage clientseitig noch nicht möglich gewesen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark_Lady (24. September 2010)

Danke für den Tipp mit Düsterbruch - da geh ich noch mal schauen... HdZ bin ich dran, HdW hab ich komplett fertig


----------



## Denilson (25. November 2010)

Caitin schrieb:


> Everyquest gleicht das ja sauber mit dem Server ab.
> 
> Dann sind die "erledigten" drin grün, die anderen weiss. auf buffed kann man fein gegen prüfen und ggf. den Queststarter suchen.. Aktuell brauche ich noch 50 in den östlichen und 140 auf Kalimdor.. auch ich empfehle hier die t 0,5 questreihe !! auch im Arathi bzw. vor der Sholomance gibt es einige quests, die man aber nur sieht, wenn man die "spektrale essenz" angelegt hat...
> 
> Caitin



Gibts denn derzeit irgendnen Addon das mir die neuen Quests in der alten Welt zeigt für die ganzen neuen Questerfolge?


----------



## Super PePe (25. November 2010)

Tekli schrieb:


> *EveryQuest* heißt das addon das zeigt dir fast alle quest in dem Gebiet an. wenn du alle angezeigten gemacht hast dann hast du auch den titel  bin selbst träger des Titels
> lg  Tekli



mehr gibt es net dazu zusagen .. Serverabgleich machen .. nicht wundern das sich dein WoW für 10-60 sec einfriert und dann losquesten.


----------



## Kawock (26. November 2010)

Gibt es leider nicht. - Wie schon erwähnt, nur wenn ein Addon mitläuft kann es Dir die fehlenden Quests zeigen. Da heißt es wohl, ab in die Buffed Questdatenbank und suchen!


----------



## Super PePe (26. November 2010)

Was ist an einem Serverabgleich nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## Hosenschisser (26. November 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Was ist an einem Serverabgleich nicht zu verstehen?




Naja, wenn man nicht weiß was ein Serverabgleich ist, dann wird man es auch ohne Erklärung nicht verstehen.

Da könnte man genauso fragen, was an der Klopfregelung nicht zu vertsehen ist. Wers nicht weiß, wird es auch nicht verstehen.


----------



## viehdieb (26. November 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man nicht weiß was ein Serverabgleich ist, dann wird man es auch ohne Erklärung nicht verstehen.
> 
> Da könnte man genauso fragen, was an der Klopfregelung nicht zu vertsehen ist. Wers nicht weiß, wird es auch nicht verstehen.



Bei dem Addon "Everyquest" gibt es die Möglichkeit den Blizzard Server abzufragen. Das bedeutet, dass das Programm eine Abfrage beim Blizzardserver macht um herauszufinden, welche Questst vom Charakter bereits erledigt wurden. Die werden dann im Addon entsprechend farblich gekennzeichnet.

Das ist ein verlässliche Methode. So kann man im Nachhinein herausfinden wieviele Quests man in einem GEbiet noch offen hat.


----------



## Hosenschisser (26. November 2010)

Ds ist mir durchaus bewußt.

Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, daß Spieler ohne Addon mit Serverabgleichfunktion, evtl. nicht wissen was Serverabgleich ist.


----------

